# Stupid Questions



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

I was recently asked by a rather condescending woman, "Does your Rottweiler miss her tail". I responded I don't think so....Do you miss yours?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I was asked by a gal if my Mal and my Bloodhound were siblings since they are both red with black masks......Uh, I was not sure what to say for fear of bursting out laughing at her. She was totally serious.....:-o :razz: :razz:


----------



## April Barr (Feb 24, 2008)

I met someone the other day that insisted my dog had to be a wolf and couldn't possibly be a purebred GSD since she's sable and well GSDs just don't come in that color. #-o DOH


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

My fav is the guy who said that my Mal was a dingo.... He knew because he just saw one at the zoo.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Visualize the typical yuppie chick and her Lab, with a red bib , on a flexi. The Lab ran over and stuck it's nose in my JRT's butt and got it's nose ripped for it. The gal got pissed and started yelling how her dog was just trying to make friends. 
I asked her if I could stick my nose up her butt and become her buddy.
She refused to continue the conversation and left. Go figure!!
It was a very nice looking.......errrr......nevermind!
I'm old, I ain't dead! :grin: :grin:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Checkout girl at supermarket when buying hotdogs: "I thought meat made dogs mean?"


----------



## Mike Smith (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi
Here is a stupid question I asked  

I had just started feeding raw, and walked into a local butcher shop, to enquire about chicken carcases, etc,etc.

"Yes" the butcher said "I can order a couple of boxes for you, we have another person who buys raw meat for their dog from us he also buys Turkey necks. Would you like to order some?"

(Now I must first explain I have been vegi for over 30 years so was at that time rather low in the knowlege of parts of animals that can fed to dogs department)

"Turkey necks" I asked "do they have bones in them?"

"How do you think the turkeys keep their necks up?" replied the butcher

I heard laughter from the shop area behind me, I turned around to see broad smiles on the faces of a shop crammed full of customers.

Mike Smith


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL at least you can laugh at yourslef Mike. That's a good quality. Incase you aren't laughing with us...I'm laughing at you then! Doh 

I get countless people who ask when I am going to breed my dogs, when I say "I dunno, I might not ever", they look at me like I am smoking something. When I say "I wouldn't sell to you anyway", they really look at me funny. What, you actually would deny me? :-({|=


----------



## Chris Bottom (Jan 29, 2008)

I was at the store with my female Pittie and my female Dobe and the checkout lady ask me if I was gonna breed them. I gave her the most serious look I could and said "You think it will work if there both girls"?:|


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I always get the .. "oh is your dog a Shepherd cross?" No it is a Belgian shepherd .. "oh? So it is crossed with a Shepherd?" Groan ... people just don't listen! 

Well I always am looking for venues to train obedience with lots of distractions. This past weekend we went to the Sugar bush and I was allowed to bring her on the grounds. I brought her in to the petting zoo there was 6 cows , a pig, goat , sheep and a bunch of cats. Plus 8 Belgian draft horses that they use for the sleigh rides. I had lots of fun heeling her up and down the lines of the farm animals and the crowd of people. 

Anyways I am heeling her backwards "bye" like on my right side in the defense of handler exercise, beside the horses. This lady with her kids starts talking and commending me for the well behaved dog. You know the ones.. all starry eyed she starts by asking to pet her then the breed I answer and she goes on how are they with kids? Etc. I say they are good with kids supervised but if you don't have a minimum of 6 hours a day to give to the dog forget about it, it's not the dog for you. At that point I pull out my recall tug show it to the dog and the teeth start Klomping and Klacking ..  The lady huddles her kids up and moves back and I put the tug back into my pocket. [-X 

Maybe not all questions are stupid with the right answer!


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I teach dog obedience classes at the local High School in the evenings. I bring one of my dogs with me to use as a demo dog. One night I get out of my car with my GSD "Coach". Some knucklehead standing around with a bunch of other older teens young 20 somethings yells over to me "hey dude is that a Police attack dog?" 
I could not help myself.
I looked right at him and very matter of factly said "no, he is a drug dog "
They all just scattered :razz: :razz: :razz:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I was walking my LabX and the Malinois through the laneway one day and a couple stopped to talk to me. The woman asked, "Is that a King Shepherd?" I'm sure I looked totally confused. I'm used to people asking if the mal is a shepherd mix, but she was looking and pointing at the Lab. Big, solid black, floppy ears, goofy expression.
Uh... no.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Does your dog bite??????????????????????????


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, it's not dogs and it's not me that was asked, but I gotta post it --

A friend of mine used to work at a place that did pony rides, and on weekends they took ponies to people's houses for birthday parties. As they would get out of the truck and head for the trailer to get the ponies out, someone would come over and ask ~

_"Do you abuse the ponies?"_

Mind you, it wasn't a one time question, this was asked many times, by many people, at many different places. And these were by far the best treated ponies, and usually the workers were giving the ponies treats while being asked this question.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: "Yes, yes I sodomize them every night." What the heck do they expect to hear!?!?!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

_Does your dog bite??????????????????????????_

I used to get this when I worked as a Security Guard with a dog. I always answered Yes, but inevitably the next question asked was...

Can I pet him???????


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Does your dog bite??????????????????????????


Answer <insert Inspector Clouseau> Non .. 

Person tries to pet dog .. GRRR RAWR ROFFFFF!! 

I thought you said your dog doesn't bite?

<insert Inspector Clouseau> That's not my dog ...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

We really do live in a safe world. We have many laws that allow stupid people to wander the streets without the verbal beatings that they require.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

April Barr said:


> I met someone the other day that insisted my dog had to be a wolf and couldn't possibly be a purebred GSD since she's sable and well GSDs just don't come in that color. #-o DOH


Well... I have a dingo, a coyote, and a baby maned wolf... Some pretty exotic dogs we're raising, Wow! 

The couple that "just knew" that Candy was a dingo, wanted to know where I got her and how hard it was to import a dingo puppy. Heh. She did look rather dingo-ish when she was yonger.:razz:


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Answer <insert Inspector Clouseau> Non ..
> 
> Person tries to pet dog .. GRRR RAWR ROFFFFF!!
> 
> ...


LMAO...I love that part of the movie. I just about fall over every time I watch it!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

*And more of the "here's yer sign."*

Bouvier training and terms one uses..."I didn't know your dog could speak German." [-X Yep and Dutch too, he's from The Netherlands...


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

Once in a SAR training a group of people looked interested and started to ask question. After I spent about 40 minutes talking to them about SAR dog training and working, how hard it was and how much time consuming, about the commitment and about the bond you share with one of those dogs, including real searches experiences with mine the lady ask me: 

"Do she gives the paw?"
"No, she has two years of training to save lives"
"Mmmm, so bad..."

Since then I refuse to teach that to any of my dogs.


----------



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

I had a mutant Irish wolfhound in my Sr. year at collage. He wasn't the greatest wolfhound but he was the best Rugby dog. He was a master of all the socially unacceptable behaviors, jumping in stragers cars with muddy paws, croch sniffing, peeing on people, stealing food, drinking beer from unattended cups, he could fart and empty a room etc,etc.

At one Rugby party an bikertype guy showed up with an , "I enjoy some trouble if you please" kinda look in his eye. He saw the wolfhound (that was a lovable goof) and askled if he was attack trained (HUH?) I told him he was 1/2 attack trained. The biker guy wanted to know what that ment. I told he knows how to attack...he just doesn't know how to stop. (which of course was only a real threat if you had a donut in your're hand)

They guy got quiet and sort of drifed out of the party never to be seen again.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Question - "Does your dog bite"?
Answer - "He has teeth doesn't he"!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

"does he bite?"
"not hard"


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

"Does your dog bite?"
...Not from his back end!


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

I am out walking my 2 dogs.
My neighbor is coming down the street waving at me "Hi Sarah, got your 2 dogs out walking today, eh?"

...heee..heee...heee, nope just my 2 dogs


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

why does your collar say "DO NOT PET"?
Why is your dog wearing a that thing that covers the mouth? (muzzle)
Is she friendly?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We get the run of the mill questions about working dogs. Among my favorites and probably the most asked;

Is that a canine dog? I respond by saying, kind of has to be don't ya think.

Is it true you have to get those dogs hooked on drugs to make them hunt for them. I have a lot of answers I'd like to use, but I always tell them it is not true.

I don't care what your dog looks like, or how big it is, there is always someone that has to tell you; I have a dog just like that, only mine is a lot bigger.

My favorite; once while at a service station fueling, a guy walked up to the car, looked in the back window and said; hey, isn't that one of those "lavatory recievers". I responded by saying, yes sir, and he's fully papered. 

DFrost


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Answer <insert Inspector Clouseau> Non ..
> 
> Person tries to pet dog .. GRRR RAWR ROFFFFF!!
> 
> ...


lol, that was going to be my reply....


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I get the "ooh, your dog speaks German? He must be so smart" all the time. Lady, if my dog could SPEAK German, I'd be rich. He only listens to it!

I like the ones who think they are big and bad enough to take down a protection dog. My idiot brother says "If your dog came fore me I'd let him bite my forearm and slam him to the ground. He'd never know what hit him". He thinks that a dog will go for your throat before anything else. First, if you can stay on your feet when 90lbs of dog hits you full on, once he latches onto your forearm which you have presented so nicely, the only thing you'll be doing is peeing your pants and screaming in pain. Second, what if he goes for your kneecap? Or your crotch?
My dog would rather take a leg than hit high, it's one of his issues, but a leg bite is just as good as an arm bite in a fight.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> :lol: "Yes, yes I sodomize them every night." What the heck do they expect to hear!?!?!



That answer would not as be bad if the next question was this ... 



> We were just making sure about that, how much do you charge to rent the ponies for a whole weekend then?


 :-$


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

*Stranger *'How heavy is your dog?'
*Me *'About 80 pounds'. (Wanting to say 'who cares'?)
*Stranger *'My mate has a 140 pound Rottweiler with not an ounce of fat on it'.
*Me* 'WOW!'........walks off home with my malnourished runt of a dog.....


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> :lol: "Yes, yes I sodomize them every night." What the heck do they expect to hear!?!?!


My friend wanted to reply with "Do you abuse your kids??"

:-o


----------



## April Barr (Feb 24, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Maybe not all questions are stupid with the right answer!


I missed this earlier! What a great bit of philosophy!


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

Years ago I was walking two of my dogs, a black/tan doberman bitch and a red brindle/white whippet male. I was stopped by somebody that asked what kind of dog my doberman was. When I told them they commented something about "oh, that's why the ears and tail are that way". They then asked why one of my dobermans had "cut" ears and tail, and the other one didn't. They wanted to know if he was a puppy, possibly a puppy of the other one, and just hadn't had his ears and tail done yet. Once I picked my jaw up off the floor I responded to the village idiot that one is a whippet, not a doberman. They had no idea. Here is a picture of my doberman-look-a-like that I had with me that day, take note of the striking resemblance to a doberman:









And on occasion I get comments from other naive individuals saying isn't it nice that I didn't put my doberman through ear cropping. Here's a picture of my "natural eared" doberman:









Oh well. At least stupid people can be mildly entertaining on occasion.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Do I have to pay to be part of the club????

Is it necessary to actually join ________ association to trial ? ? ?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I have never had any unknown person ask me anything about my young dog, stupid or otherwise.

Usually within about 50 ft he sends out his resume. I guess he's just nervy :-$


----------



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

Ian Forbes said:


> *Stranger *'How heavy is your dog?'
> *Me *'About 80 pounds'. (Wanting to say 'who cares'?)
> *Stranger *'My mate has a 140 pound Rottweiler with not an ounce of fat on it'.
> *Me* 'WOW!'........walks off home with my malnourished runt of a dog.....


LOL

The weight questions and statements always make me LOL

Currently the largest male Rottweiler someon'e friend, brother, father, uncle, guy from woork, etc.etc is 300" :-o 

I was starting a hike in the forrest preserve on day and got into one of these dicussions. When the story teller got to the part about the 175# Rottweiler. I got an issue of Rottweiler Quarterly out of my Suburban. I show the guy a pic of Arzadons Tayson and ask him if his friends dog was bigger, "no about that big"...When I tell him the dog the picture weights 115#.....He says well my friend's Rottweiler WAS 175# ](*,)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Another one:" Why do you speak German to him?"

Answer: Because he's a German Shepherd and they understand their language better. 

Responce: Oh I didn't think about that.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

speaking of the weight thing, I once had a woman stop her car while I was walking my GSD and ask how much he weighed, which was about 85lbs at the time. She says "oh, I have one at home who is twice that weight". I ask "is he fat?" and she says "no, he's in great shape" Yeah right.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

And from the files of the FIRST STATE BORDER PATROL, Goose Control Service this great one liner. "I didn't know that Border Collies could herd geese. I thought they only worked sheep." [-X 

There is a never ending list of these...OMG how dumb can they be?


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

Question: _How old is your dog?_
Answer: _6_
Question: _How much bigger will he get?_

-------------------
Also ~ I have had people ask to pet my dog, as they are reaching for him...*while my dog is peeing!!*
uh...could ya let him finish??:-o


----------



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Another one:" Why do you speak German to him?"
> 
> Answer: Because he's a German Shepherd and they understand their language better.
> 
> Responce: Oh I didn't think about that.


LOL - Great comeback....I'l use that next time


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Good one today when I was walking with Cyko:

woman w/ fat lab - Hi, Is he a rescue?

Um, no.

woman - Oh. Was he abused?

Huh??

woman - He's SOOOO skinny!

Lady, he is good health and not obese like your dog.

woman - *stomps off in a huff*


----------



## Allison Chappell (Mar 6, 2008)

I mentioned at work once that I thought it would be fun to try Arwen at herding. This guy said "I don't know anyone who would let a Rottweiler around their herd, would it even know what to do". :-x Me: "Well, they were bred to herd, they are a working breed" Idiot: "Herd? They are guard dogs, I wouldn't want it trying to eat my farm animals". Ugh, I have met few people who know what a Rottweiler started out doing. 

Then we have the petsmart guy
Guy: A Rottweiler!! 
Me: yes....
Guy: Female!!!??
Me: SPAYED!
Guy: Why? :-( 
!! I knew right where that was going. He had a really nice 6MONTH puppy he wanted to breed. Its scared of people and food aggressive but wants a puppy out of him because "he's a real nice dog". 

I also get to battle "Is she a mix" "why is she so small" She is 24in and 80lbs. That's small? She is perfect to standard but because her head isn't the size of a basket ball and she isn't 150lb they think she is a "mini rott".


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I got this one yesterday ..

Q .. _What type of dog is that? _

A .. _Purebred Belgian Shepherd, a Malinois_

Rebuttal .. _Oh, I knew it had Shepherd in it .. _

Sheesh what part of purebred do they not understand? As I walk away.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Allison Chappell said:


> I mentioned at work once that I thought it would be fun to try Arwen at herding. This guy said "I don't know anyone who would let a Rottweiler around their herd, would it even know what to do". :-x Me: "Well, they were bred to herd, they are a working breed" Idiot: "Herd? They are guard dogs, I wouldn't want it trying to eat my farm animals". Ugh, I have met few people who know what a Rottweiler started out doing.
> 
> Then we have the petsmart guy
> Guy: A Rottweiler!!
> ...


Now Allison, you know all Rottweilers have to be 28" and 150 pounds or it isn't a Rockweiler! You know them Rocks get BIG! :^o


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

That's right. A REAL Rockwilder has to be 150lbs. They are the size of a Bull Massive. It's the Doverman's that can be smaller.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dan Long said:


> That's right. A REAL Rockwilder has to be 150lbs. They are the size of a Bull Massive. It's the Doverman's that can be smaller.


Bet you dont know who Doverman's are so nasty and mean ***************************
**********************************************************
**********************************************************
**********************************************************
**********************************************************
**********************************************************
**********************************************************
**********************************************************
**********************************************************
**********************************************************
**********************************************************
**********************************************************
**********************************************************
**********************************************************
**********************************************************
They gots them big brains in them tiny pointed heads and gots headaches


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

people in work were wanting to see a picture of my dogs..I sat them all together- well 8 of them, and clicked a picture..when I brought it to work, one of the girls said- I know your dogs are really well behaved..but how did you get them all to stick their tongues out at the same time? 
I reminded her, we live in South Florida and the humidity and temp were over 100 !!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I was in a bit of a hurry coming out of the pet food store the other day with Fawkes and Lily (left Zoso in the car).

Guy getting into his car: Are those Mali Noise?
Me: Um, you mean Belgian Malinois?
Guy: Yes, they sure are nice looking. Can I pet your dogs?
Me: Sure.
Guy: You know, I have a real nice male German shepherd at home.
Me: Oh, that's nice. My dog in the car there is likely a Malinois/German shepherd mix.
Guy: Oh, wow! I've been looking for a female Mali Noise to breed to my male! I always wondered what the mixes would look like! How much do you think I could get for the puppies?
Me: Please, please, just...don't. You don't understand...please...just don't!


](*,)


Some people need to be neutered.


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

Not a stupid question, but an overheard comment.

My girlfriend was at a public outdoor art festival. She stopped at a vendor booth to look at some pieces and had her two Rottweilers sitting on either side of her. 
As she was perusing the items of interest a couple passing behind her said...

Woman: Oh, look at how well behaved those two dogs are.
Man: *TSK* Yeah, those are _PIT BULLS_, Dear.


----------



## Jeanne Meldrim (Mar 27, 2008)

I have lost count of how many times people have asked if my neutered show line GSD and my spayed female non descript GSD are the parents of my Belgian Malinois. "um... no."


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Years ago I was running with my dog, a big, black
Bouvier and a couple of twelve or thirteen year old 
girls asked "Does your dog bite" and giggled.

I said "Of course. I would have put him down long ago
if did not."

Last I saw of them they were running up the driveway....


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

New one for me... I had Cyko and Havoc out together.

A guy, after complimenting me on the "beautiful german shepherds" wanted to know if they were brother and sister or if I was planning to breed them...

Um, Mals are uncommon, I'll give him that... But how could you NOT notice that they are two intact males??? 8-[


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

the weight thing always got me. someone would call in for an appointment and say that they had a 130 lb rottweiler or 190 lb dane and wanted to 'warn' us about him. when you put the dog (which, granted, was usually way bigger than standard, but nowhere near as big as they said it was) on the scale, and it returned about 2/3 of what they said it weighed, they would say "oh no! he's losing weight!" this always tempted me to say, 'well, you're on the right track, but he's still got quite a bit to go" :twisted: 

you'd see the same thing with cats, big obese ones that weighed like 15 lbs, but the owners swore they weighed 25. as if 15 wasn't bad enough, right?

then the opposite is true with little dogs. Everyone that walked in with their yorkies or chihuahuas or poodles proudly declared that their dogs weighed four or five pounds, when of course they weighed somewhere around ten.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

When we were 1st interested in Danes, we went to a meet and greet that a rescue group was having. They really did have a 200lb male there. He was definitely not as lean as he could have been but he wasn't overly fat, just a huge huge dog. Our Dane's sire is 170lbs and her dam was 130. Our's seems so small when you compare her to her parents, but she'll get there!


----------

